# الرجاء المساعدة



## oktobar19 (1 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
أنا شاب تونسي الجنسية أفكر في أنشاء وحدة أنتاج ماء الجفال بطريقة علمية و للأسف لقد تحصلت على التركيبة وهي بسيطة و معروفة لكن المقادير و طريقة الصنع خاصة التعامل مع مادة الكلور مازالت مجهولة عندي فالرجاء من الأخوة و الأخوات مدي بالطريقة المثلى. مع الشكر


----------



## oktobar19 (12 يونيو 2011)

أين المساعدة


----------



## abue tycer (29 يونيو 2011)

ما المقصود بماء الجفال علميا لطفا .............


----------



## السى اتش (29 يونيو 2011)

أخى الكريم هذا الرابط سيفيدك كثيراً عن موضوع سؤالك الذى طرحت ولك التحية.


http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954


----------



## السى اتش (29 يونيو 2011)

أخى الكريم هذا الرابط سيفيدك كثيراً عن موضوع سؤالك الذى طرحت ولك التحية.


http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954


----------



## السى اتش (29 يونيو 2011)

السى اتش قال:


> أخى الكريم هذا الرابط سيفيدك كثيراً عن موضوع سؤالك الذى طرحت ولك التحية.
> 
> 
> http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954




عفواً أخى لقد قمت بإدراج هذا الرابط بطريق الخطأ وإنما هذا الرابط كان فى إطار الرد على زميل آخر فالتمس لى العذر


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

